# Is the EVERLOC+ Fitting System What You Need?



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

_Sponsored by: *REHAU*_

Crosslinked polyethylene, otherwise known as PEX, has revolutionized plumbing since its introduction in the 1960s. Not only is PEX more reliable than CPVC plumbing, it’s also much easier (and faster) to install than copper tubing for many applications. The tubing itself is very robust and resistant to chemicals that are present in most water systems. If only there was a fitting that could make it virtually impossible for a system to spring a leak during pressure testing and ensured quality PEX connections for years to come. 

Look no further than the REHAU EVERLOC+TM compression-sleeve fitting system. Using a single, simple, power tool and proprietary connectors and sleeves, plumbers and other contractors can complete REHAU PEXa plumbing installations faster and more accurately than ever before.

*EVERLOC+ Solves Multiple Problems for Plumbers*

The EVERLOC+ fitting system is a simple and efficient way to create joints between plumbing pipes, be they PEX to PEX or PEX to copper. Because it’s so easy to get it right, there’s literally no reason to not use the EVERLOC+ power tool if you handle a lot of PEX plumbing. Contractors who participated in hands-on demonstrations when the tool was first introduced by REHAU at the International Air Conditioning, Heating, Refrigerating Exposition in Las Vegas in January were convinced by its speed and ease of use as well as the ability to quickly reconfigure and rotate the head for access to tight spots.

These are just a few reasons that plumbing contractors are picking up the EVERLOC+ fitting system:

*Work in any weather *

EVERLOC+ eliminates the need for cooperative weather for all kinds of applications. The system works in any weather, limited only by the extremes the battery itself can tolerate. The manufacturer recommends working in installation temperatures of 14 degrees Fahrenheit (-10 C) to 122 degrees Fahrenheit (50 C), making practically every day an EVERLOC+ day.

*Long-term reliability *

The age of “push and hope” is over now that EVERLOC+ is on the scene. With four sealing edges that help make even greater contact with your PEX tubing, while providing multiple fail-safes, the chance that a properly installed EVERLOC+ fitting will leak is practically zero. Additionally, the textured surface inside the EVERLOC+ sleeve helps to create a stronger grip on the PEX tubing.

*Immediate pressure testing *

You don’t need to wait for EVERLOC+ joints to be ready to pressure test. These guys are ready when you are. The company literally advocates for immediate testing, using either air, water or a mix. This can save a lot of back and forth between job sites, since some other systems need up to 10 hours to be ready to pressure test.

*Faster and more accurate installs *

In testing, REHAU found that their EVERLOC+ system was up to three times faster to install than other connectors for PEX. There’s no need to calculate anything or to change your procedure if the weather is cold or rainy. The tool, fittings and sleeves work the same way in any condition and you’ll immediately know if your fittings are properly placed as you go. Speed is everything in the construction industry.

*Anyone can use it well *

Because the tool does most of the heavy lifting, anyone on your team can install connectors in your PEX lines. Simply choose the right size of expander head, hold down the trigger and watch the tool complete one cycle to start opening the pipe end. A 30-degree rotation and another cycle opens the PEX completely so you can slip in a fitting. Using the compression jaws on the tool, again, simply by holding down the trigger, the silver sleeve is brought over the connector to complete the attachment. It’s a simple enough task to start a laborer or apprentice on without fear of mistakes.

*Do You Need an EVERLOC+ Fitting System?*

While it’s true that there’s no such thing as a product that’s good for everyone, EVERLOC+ certainly comes close. It’s easy to use, meaning you can task PEX connections to less experienced workers, and it creates a superiorly tight seal, so you don’t get an angry call months or years later when a fitting blows.

You may find that you’re not only working faster, but that you’re able to cut costs significantly by giving PEX-related tasks to less costly members of your team. Plumbers who do it all themselves will see that their increased accuracy in creating perfect joints and the ease at which it can happen help to compensate for fatigue from those long days during construction season. Not having to return to a job site because you were tired and neglected to push a traditional PEX connector in far enough means more money in your pocket and a little extra downtime.

*More About the EVERLOC+ Fitting System*

The EVERLOC+ fitting system is available through specialty heating and plumbing distributors; you won’t find this system at the Big Box stores. The company’s website www.everlocplus.com has lots of information and videos. Here are some additional details about availability and service. 
 
_Some common questions:_
_Q: What kind of connectors are available?
A: Both PPSU and brass connectors are offered in the EVERLOC+ compression-sleeve fitting system, including single pass-through and multiport tees. Some sizes may still be in production, so ask your distributor before committing.

Q: When will the EVERLOC+ system be available?
A: EVERLOC+ is available right now in ⅜, ½, ⅝, ¾ and 1 inch sizes. 1 ¼, 1 ½ and 2 inch fittings and tools will be available in September 2017.

Q: Where can I get more batteries or a replacement charger?
A: The EVERLOC+ tool is designed to work with DeWalt® 12 volt batteries to reduce the number of batteries you need to carry. If you’re already using a DeWalt 12 volt tool system, your EVERLOC+ tool will be compatible with the batteries and chargers for your other tools, too.

Q: Can I use EVERLOC+ for applications like swimming pools or sprinkler systems?
A: Currently, EVERLOC+ fitting systems are approved for use with REHAU PEXa pipe in regular plumbing, radiant heating and MUNICIPEX water service. More applications will be approved over time.

Q: Where is EVERLOC+ made?
A: EVERLOC+ polymer fittings and sleeves are produced in-house by REHAU and lead-free brass components are sourced from long-term US and Canadian suppliers.

Q: What comes in an EVERLOC+ tool kit?
A: The standard kit contains everything you need to complete ½, ¾ and 1 inch connections, plus two 12 volt batteries, a charger, a PEX pipe cutter, cleaning brush and expansion cone lubricant. The complete kit contains these items, plus extra heads and expansion cones for ⅜ and ⅝ inch pipes. Both kits contain color-coded parts so that it’s easy to know which size pipe your EVERLOC+ tool is currently configured to handle.​__Sponsored by: *REHAU*_


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The biggest problem with everloc is availability. We are one of three companies interested in the new polly. The brass was hard to get then the one supply house that somewhat carried it stopped all together. You can't use the old tools on the polly, so now you have to buy a dewalt tool for $700. 

The biggest problem, along with the rest of society, is laziness. Rehau is slightly less time consuming than sweating copper and takes probably ten times longer than your common crimp ring systems. This system is only for those who give a **** about the quality of their work AND have a good, readily available supply. We can buy the stuff special order and only in case quantities.

IMHO, it's really sad that the trade concentrates more on profit and the easy, quick work than quality.


----------

